# Didn't pass physcial need advice



## emt786 (May 19, 2008)

Hi all, 

I had my pre-placement physcial today and unfortunately I didn't pass. I'm really bummed out because I was super excited about starting work. I was able to lift 90 lbs off the ground and move it to a box nearby, but I could lift the up to my shoulders. 

I'm a female, about 5'6, 135lbs and  I never lift weights. I'm really dissapointed that after everything this is the only thing holding me back. 

I really want to do this but am doubting myself very much at this point. 

any advice would be appreciated 

thanks:sad:


----------



## mdkemt (May 19, 2008)

Don't put yourself down.  You got this far don't give up.  The physical can be tough but if you prepare for it you will pass the next go around.

Go to a local gym and start lifting weights.  There are some great at home excerises you can do as well.  Here is a website you can check out: http://www2.gsu.edu/~wwwfit/upperbod.html or http://www.nethealthbook.com/upperbodystrengthtraining.html

Some of these are easy to do at home in a short period of time.  If you want it you will get it.

MDKEMT


----------



## MSDeltaFlt (May 19, 2008)

Yes, get to a gym and start lifting.  However, get a trainer to show you *how* to lift.  The form is more important than the amount.  It would not surprise me if you actually could lift the 90# up to your shoulders, but that you were lifting wrong.  

There's a way to do it, and there's a way not to do it.  Do it wrong and you can hurt yourself.  A trainer can show you how to do it correctly.


----------



## Jon (May 20, 2008)

EMT786... Your heart is in the right place... Now you just have to get your body in the right condition. It probably won't be easy... but nothing worth doing ever is.

One of my pet peeves is working with a partner who can't lift... Lifting and moving is a big part of EMS.

Think about it... the average stretcher weighs 50-80lbs. The average Pt. is 200lbs+... with 300lbs+ being more common now than ever. Figure that, Pt. plus stretcher, you will lift well over 100lbs on YOUR END of the stretcher. You will often be lifting from knee height to chest height. To load the stretcher into the truck, you will have to lift it to about your shoulder height (because you are somewhat vertically challenged) and hold it while your partner lifts the wheels.

I'm NOT trying to put you down... just making sure you are aware of some of the practical applications of this, and making sure you know how important this is. I'm not saying you should try to turn yourself into a Russian Female Bodybuilder... but there is a lot of lifting and moving in EMS - it will keep you AND your partner healthy and safe if you can lift and move normal loads safely.

Good luck with the fitness regimen... and to echo the earlier suggestion... work with a personal trainer to make sure you are doing what is appropriate.


----------



## emt786 (May 20, 2008)

Thanks for the advice everyone. 

I really do want to do this, I've gotten this far and I really don't want this to hold me back. And I do realize how important this is because I dont want to get hurt myself or hurt someone else. 

The only problem is that I don't have money for a personal trainer, I could probably afford the gym membership but thats about it. So, hopefully I'll be ok on my own...

How long do you guys think training should take, about a month? 

Thanks again, I think in the end this is a good thing, it'll be a good way for me to get into shape


----------



## Jon (May 20, 2008)

It may take a little while to get in shape for the test... but you then need to STAY in shape afterwards.

Do you know anyone who currently works as an EMT? Is there a local volunteer fire company you can join? (Sometimes they have their own, often unused, gym).


Most gyms have trainers availble to assist you for a reasonable cost... so ask around. Be careful with some of the national gym contracts, though... they sometimes try to rob you blind.

Additionally... I'm not a physical fitness guru, but I've heard some people swear that they can do most muscle strengthening exercises with dumbbells, which can be bought inexpensively for your home... but that is WELL out of my scope of practice


----------



## NJN (May 20, 2008)

I feel that i've prepared best by doing weighted squats. Which are usually on a specialized machine but its the same motion as lifting a cot into a rig. But thats just me and i'm also jumping around and hanging off of things like a 6 y/o.


----------



## MSDeltaFlt (May 20, 2008)

emt786 said:


> Thanks for the advice everyone.
> 
> I really do want to do this, I've gotten this far and I really don't want this to hold me back. And I do realize how important this is because I dont want to get hurt myself or hurt someone else.
> 
> ...



This is not to sound derogatory in any way, but lifting weights is not rocket science.  One of our mechanics for our aircraft used to build missiles for Lockheed Martin.  Missiles are rockets.  He knows what rocket science is.  This ain't it.

I said that to say this.  EMS ain't rocket science either.  If you can learn EMS, you can learn  how to lift.  It shouldn't take more than one session to learn how to lift properly.  If you can afford a gym membership, you should be able to afford a one time assessment by a trainer.  Even if you couldn't, you ought to be able to find someone related to Conan the Barbarian.  That's the guy who also knows how to lift.  I'm sure he wouldn't mind showing you a thing or two about proper technique.


----------



## MSDeltaFlt (May 20, 2008)

NJNewbie196 said:


> I feel that i've prepared best by doing weighted squats. Which are usually on a specialized machine but its the same motion as lifting a cot into a rig. But thats just me and i'm also jumping around and hanging off of things like a 6 y/o.



I believe the Dead Lift is more accurate; that or a derivative of the Overhead Snatch Power Lift.


----------



## NJN (May 20, 2008)

MSDeltaFlt said:


> I believe the Dead Lift is more accurate; that or a derivative of the Overhead Snatch Power Lift.



Thanks, i couldn't remember the name of that.


----------



## fit4duty (May 20, 2008)

emt786 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I had my pre-placement physcial today and unfortunately I didn't pass. I'm really bummed out because I was super excited about starting work. I was able to lift 90 lbs off the ground and move it to a box nearby, but I could lift the up to my shoulders.
> 
> ...



Well don't be sad. Be determined  Can you define "pre-placement" test. Also, I may be a bit dense here but what were the instructions involved in bringing the weight to your neck? And I guess I am also curious as to whether this test is a deal breaker as far as your employment/school. I ask because I see a lot of the new employees at service during the oriemtation process and I know some of them didn't get through the physical, yet there they are. Specifically to your test what exactly was the problem, and if you are required to retest, how long do you have to prepare


----------



## fit4duty (May 20, 2008)

Yep double post moving a little slow. Oh yeah don't be discouraged by some of the other knuckle draggers. There is nothing wrong in recognizing your limitations, wanting to over come them and asking for help. The question is what are you willing to do to prepare. There is always a solution and it rarelly has anything to do with $$$$


----------



## mdkemt (May 20, 2008)

If you are worried about funds being tight just do it at home.  Be diligent though.  You can go for walks and runs....lift weights(soup cans...paint cans...milk/juice jugs)  Be creative.  Push-ups, chin-ups...sit ups...all work really good.

You can do this.  And it will take as long as it takes.  When you think you are ready see if someone can help you with finding something that is 90lbs to lift.  Don't push yourself if you cant do it the first go around.  You injure yourself you will regret it.

MDKEMT


----------



## emt786 (May 26, 2008)

Thanks for your encouragement everyone!

I've decided to continue and will do some training and try to pass the physical. 

I met with a personal trainer today and she said that it might take 3-6 months! I'm still looking around and will get someone elses opinion as well. 

I talked to the ambulance company and they are willing to keep my application as long as I want, they were very understanding. I'm basically hired its just this physical that I need to pass...

I'll keep you all posted!


----------



## mikeylikesit (May 27, 2008)

go on youtube and search the vidz for the technique. if you can get it to your waist...you can get it over your shoulders. there is a special way to do it though so make sure you know how otherwise you can hurt your back. remember if it looks gay in front of other technique wise...it's probably right. seriously though if you can get it off the ground and up to your waist standing straight up and down then your good.


----------



## BillB (May 27, 2008)

I'm a firm believer in free weights.Done with proper form and full range of motion,I think is the best way to go.I feel that machines fall short of duplicating the type of lifting you will be doing in the field.
My bread and butter lifts are squat,deadlift,and clean/press.All three are compound lifts that use large groups of muscles.
Check out exrx.com for some great information on exercise and conditioning from many sources.


----------



## 68blackbird (Jul 12, 2008)

This is all about sweat! YOU CAN DO THIS! An aggressive regeme of upper body weights will get you over the top. Its yours to have. Make it simple... do upper body weights. Then on off days do push ups and sit ups till you can't. Thsi will build endurance.

Remember this has been done before and you will concure it.


----------



## medic_chick87 (Jul 12, 2008)

emt786,

I faced the same thing when I first started. I failed my company’s physical first time round (and I have the feeling we're at the same company). What I did was get a personal trainer, which it looks like you've already done, and trained really hard for a month. My trainer just about killed me, but it really helped. Passed it again exactly one month later. And I too am a small female ( 5'2, ~130ibs) so its totally possible. Good luck, I know you can do it!


----------



## emt786 (Jul 14, 2008)

medic_chick87 said:


> emt786,
> 
> I faced the same thing when I first started. I failed my company’s physical first time round (and I have the feeling we're at the same company). What I did was get a personal trainer, which it looks like you've already done, and trained really hard for a month. My trainer just about killed me, but it really helped. Passed it again exactly one month later. And I too am a small female ( 5'2, ~130ibs) so its totally possible. Good luck, I know you can do it!



Thanks for your encouragement! 

I just wanted to ask you a few questions...I'm still training, but I'm on my own, I actually only had a personal trainer for two days, I just can't afford it.

I really want to pass this physical so that I can start working, but I don't know if I'm ready to take it again.

Do you have any advice, I mean how did you know when you were ready? It still seems pretty tough to me...I've been working out for about a month now. I can leg press 110lbs and I definitely feel a lot stronger than when I started..

Thanks!


----------



## fit4duty (Jul 14, 2008)

what are the details of your test?


----------



## emt786 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Details of Physical*

There are three parts to the physical: 

First you have to be able to lift 145lbs placed on a strecher like thing off the ground and place it on a a box type thing a couple of feet away. Then, you have to be able to lift that same thing to a height of about your shoulders (I forget how high exactly). 

Then another part includes lifting 120lbs while going up and down three stairs three times. 

The hardest part for me is lifting it up to my shoulders...


----------



## MMiz (Jul 14, 2008)

emt786 said:


> There are three parts to the physical:
> 
> First you have to be able to lift 145lbs placed on a strecher like thing off the ground and place it on a a box type thing a couple of feet away. Then, you have to be able to lift that same thing to a height of about your shoulders (I forget how high exactly).
> 
> ...


Would they allow you to try the physical on your own?


----------



## emt786 (Jul 14, 2008)

hmmm...I'm not sure, but I don't think so. It's at a chiropractor's office and you have to schedule an appointment before going...


----------



## medic_chick87 (Jul 15, 2008)

You wouldnt happen to be going to Dr. Terribilini would you? If so, then you need to send me a private message cause we are definitely going to be working for the same company. 

The height I had to lift up to was 40". What you have to do is use momentum. Start the lift and keep it going all the way through, even you have to go up on your tip toes to finish the lift if you need those extra couple of inches if you're vertically challenged like me. 

Do a ton of core exercises. You’d be amazed at how much stronger your entire body will feel and be if you have a strong core. It will also protect your back. And keep on working out those legs. Thats what got me through the test. Believe it or not, even though we do need to be stronger than the average female with our upper body, we use our legs more than anything else. (Correct me if I'm wrong, anyone.)

Most important of all, _Believe you can do it!!!_ The mind is stronger than anything else, so if you sike yourself out before you even get to your appointment you will fail. But if you _know_ that you are strong and can pass the test, then you will.

That's all I have for now. Ask away if you need anything else.


----------



## emt786 (Jul 15, 2008)

Haha, that's funny, I actually went to Dr. Kemp, but they work at the same place! 

I tried PMing you, but it says you either chose not to recieve private messages or can't...

I'm curious to find out where you work!


----------



## medic_chick87 (Jul 16, 2008)

Sorry about that. Didnt realize I hadnt activated PMing. You should be good now. I work for AMR Santa Clara.


----------



## emt786 (Jul 23, 2008)

looks like we're not going to be working for the same company :sad:


----------

